# rt2500pci and 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 => Bit Rate=1 Mb/s ?

## michaelk

Hi Everyone!

When booting 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 i get a bit rate=1 Mb/s instead of 54?

(using WEP)

Everything works fine if I boot with the 2.6.23-r9 kernel, but that is of course

a totally different rt2500 driver.

(not the one integrated in the kernel source)

```

01:01.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

        Subsystem: RaLink Unknown device 2560

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at ec100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"MyESSID"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:11:22:33:44:55   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:1234-1234-1234-1234-1234-1234-12

          Link Quality=71/100  Signal level=-54 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

          

# lsmod | grep 2500

rt2500pci              14752  0 

rt2x00pci               5792  1 rt2500pci

rt2x00lib               9632  2 rt2500pci,rt2x00pci

mac80211               82412  3 rt2500pci,rt2x00pci,rt2x00lib

eeprom_93cx6             992  1 rt2500pci

```

Any hints on how to make the card run in 54 Mbit/s?

Thanks in advance

Michael

----------

## Cyker

I've noticed the same problem on mine; It was working okay in 2.6.24-r2. Didn't notice anything in the changelogs which might cause this...

The RT2500PCI is very weird on this system anyway (An MSI M677 laptop) - It always fails to init from boot, and I have to run a shell script as root after logging in (Which does all the things the init script does, all the iwconfig, route things etc.), then run the init script again to get the wireless to actually work and ping my LAN, then run my shell script again to get routing outside my network  :Shocked: 

----------

## michaelk

Found after some searching that:

```
#  iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
```

can be used as a temporary work around....

I tried setting

rate_wlan0="54M" in /etc/conf.d/net but that did not work successfully...

//Michael

----------

## Cyker

The iwconfig 54 thing is one of the things my script executes, but in the recent kernel it's stopped working for me :/

Wireless support in Linux still has a ways to go...

(It's a shame the interface doesn't seem to be totally standardised yet; I'd really love a good GUI for sorting out and diagnosing the WiFi... The one Ralink ported for their own drivers (Now obsoleted sadly with the new stack) made tweaking the WiFi a lot easier.)

----------

## michaelk

Added the following to /etc/conf.d/net

```
postup () {

        iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M

}
```

//Michael

----------

## chunderbunny

 *michaelk wrote:*   

> Added the following to /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> postup () {
> 
> ...

 

I tried this and it does seem to work (iwconfig reports a rate of 54MBps) but file transfers across the wireless interface are still considerably slower than they were under the 2.6.23 kernel (I'd estimate it at around 3 or 4 times slower). Is anyone else seeing this?

----------

## michaelk

It's definitely not as stable as before   :Sad: 

My dmesg gets filled with the following messages:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlan0: RX deauthentication from 00:0f:68:c7:90:ff (reason=7)
> 
> wlan0: deauthenticated
> ...

 

Any idea which kernel & rt2500pci driver is considered to be the most stable?

Any hints whats causing this? 

//Michael

----------

## overkll

I had a similar issue, but it disconnect mostly with reason 3 and sometimes with reason 6, whatever the hell that means.

I updated the firmware on my wireless access point and now all is well and it works perfectly.  Apparently the old firmware on my D-Link DWL-G700AP wasn't WPA compliant.  Switching from the rt2500 driver to the in-kernell rt2500pci driver & wpa_supplicant exposed the problem.  The upgraded firmware included a ieee802.11i compliant WPA2 code stack.

I currently use WPA2-PSK-CCMP to connect.  wpa_supplicant handles the WPA portion whereas the rt2500 driver had it's own WPA code build in.

----------

## michaelk

I'm using a Linksys WRT54GS router together with the latest tomato firmware (which is based on linux)

it's been working flawlessly until now.

more info here:

http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato

//Michael

B.T.W if I switch back to 2.6.23-gentoo-r9  & rt2500 it work ok but

it's no fun running on an old kernel    :Laughing: 

----------

## overkll

I already use tomato on a customer's router, but thanks for the tip.  :Wink:   I also use dd-wrt on others as well.

You have the latest?

Did you see my post on configuring rt2500pci?

----------

## michaelk

Just got the latest kernel + driver from serialmonkey

and my initial impression is that it seems much more stable....

(lets hope it stays that way)

//Michael

 *Quote:*   

> # modinfo rt2500pci
> 
> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.25-rc9-wl/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500pci.ko
> 
> license:        GPL
> ...

 

----------

## overkll

I tried with gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r1 and it works well.  Unfortunately, it's my mythtv box and lirc oopses with >=2.6.25.  :Sad:   So I have to wait until lirc is fixed to use the 2.6.25 series kernels.

----------

